

Google's garden in iOS - jharrier
http://www.virtualpants.com/post/29549136003/googles-garden-in-ios

======
shawnwall
Safari on OSX has always had the ability for a user to set their default
browser preference (to chrome for example). I wonder if iOS will ever go this
route.

I find it odd that Microsoft went to court for doing the same thing in Windows
but it's okay for Apple to do it.

~~~
jharrier
They should do it to make users happy. I'd like to be able to more easily use
apps like Sparrow and Chrome, but it's tough when they can't be set as the
default.

------
ahaurand
Choice (e.g. being able to choose which browser, search engine, etc. you
prefer) helps add to a positive user experience. Making users feel 'boxed-in'
to using certain apps is a bit reminiscent of another large software company
from years ago.

------
wuman82
Apple will get the courts wrath soon enough. The smartphone market is still so
new relativly speaking.

